# once again...cloning from fan leaf



## moash (Sep 14, 2009)

was thinking if u take a fan leaf ,slice it at the end of the petiole where u want shoots,put a mixture of cytokinin and auxins on the slice for shoot formation(2mg BAP,Kinetin,any cytokinin and.01mg IAA,NAA,any auxin).....then like usual put ur root gel on the other end and stick it in a dome.......
i dont see y it woulnt work....its more or less the same thing as tissue culture just minus all the bs.....
i already found where to get the hormones....i think im gonna try it
some chinese (kelong)guy is selling this method....called ternpc....google it
he doesnt say how he does it this is all i could think of

opinions???????


----------



## Darkuser (Sep 14, 2009)

Is the cytokinin and auxins in the compound this guy has itself or do you get it elsewhere?

It sounds to me like it basically turns a small piece of 0.3-1cm length plant material into a seed. You will be able to get all your clones from a single mother, but instead of having a rooted 4 inch plant in a week, you have a rooted "seed". 

_As for most plants, an entire regenerated plant with developed roots will be got within 4-11 days. After 15-50 days training, it can be moved out of the garden for transplanting. Rapid propagation is factually realized. _

Not sure what that '15-50 days training' is supposed to mean either.

Can't imagine the number vs time spent is efficient enough to beat out having several mothers and just cloning normally, since you can fit more then 1 mother under a small veg light easily anyway.


----------



## moash (Sep 14, 2009)

Darkuser said:


> Is the cytokinin and auxins in the compound this guy has itself or do you get it elsewhere?
> 
> It sounds to me like it basically turns a small piece of 0.3-1cm length plant material into a seed. You will be able to get all your clones from a single mother, but instead of having a rooted 4 inch plant in a week, you have a rooted "seed".
> 
> ...


the guy doesnt say what he uses....but that would be my assumtion...
u can buy the hormones and mix them urself....
the idea i have is if u can get multiple clones from 1 leaf then u will have more bud sites on ur plant thus increasing yeild
i think the 15-50 days is shoot formation or humidity control....i know its a long time but some people dont have 2 rooms to grow so it would be more convenient


----------



## reallyiamcushman (Sep 15, 2009)

i would love to learn how to do this..plz keep updating...i have a few mother of different kinds....but when i move babies in i always have to mess with the light so if i could find away to get around that....it would be sweet...keep me updated..plz..


----------



## moash (Sep 15, 2009)

reallyiamcushman said:


> i would love to learn how to do this..plz keep updating...i have a few mother of different kinds....but when i move babies in i always have to mess with the light so if i could find away to get around that....it would be sweet...keep me updated..plz..


 definately!!!!!
i really do plan on trying 
just gotta get the hormones,but times r rough right now


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 15, 2009)

I googled it and can't find any thing about it but the things you stated already.......sounds pretty cool if it was real


----------



## moash (Sep 15, 2009)

jcdws602 said:


> I googled it and can't find any thing about it but the things you stated already.......sounds pretty cool if it was real


well if u think about it...all tissue culture is,is plant material and hormones with sterelity......my thoughts r if u cut the stem and expose those cells to the cytokinins,then stick the other end in the medium with rooting hormone ..it will produce shoots after or at the same of the roots
im hoping someone (with experience in this) can comment and let me know whats up
google---ternpc


----------



## RickWhite (Sep 15, 2009)

It's highly doubtful you can clone from a leaf. It doesn't have the right type of cells and it lacks any nodes. Where would the shoots come from?


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 15, 2009)

RickWhite said:


> It's highly doubtful you can clone from a leaf. It doesn't have the right type of cells and it lacks any nodes. Where would the shoots come from?



That's a rational question just as i had.....i read and their is lot of literature of how successful this technique with many species of plant but nothing on how to do it......I would also like to know more if anybody has some knowledge on this


----------



## moash (Sep 15, 2009)

RickWhite said:


> It's highly doubtful you can clone from a leaf. It doesn't have the right type of cells and it lacks any nodes. Where would the shoots come from?


 if it doesnt have the right cells then how is tissue culture possible?
nodes come when the shoots form from the hormones that its treated with....and the shoots would form where the callus forms,from the slice made....i.e.tissue culture


----------



## moash (Sep 15, 2009)

jcdws602 said:


> That's a rational question just as i had.....i read and their is lot of literature of how successful this technique with many species of plant but nothing on how to do it......I would also like to know more if anybody has some knowledge on this


they wont tell u how to do it cuz they want to partner up with u and take a % of what u make off of it....
u have to have a legitimate company to sign up to buy it
i researched everything aboput it and its the same thing on every website.....so i read everything on the main site and he says after he treats the leaf with his special mixture,it can propagated.....
so thats how i came up with this


----------



## NiceGrow! (Sep 16, 2009)

why go through all the trouble, just clone a stem. gee. so many of these. if you do it congrats but i havnt see any resluts.


----------



## moash (Sep 22, 2009)

*also wanted to show this,so basically each leaf can be one clone with no cytokinin hormone*
*Leaf-Bud Cutting* 
This type of cutting is made up of a leaf blade, petiole, and a short piece of the stem with an attached bud. Leaf bud cuttings are best of species that are able to create roots but not shoots from cut leaves. This method works best when you have a healthy plant, but have very little cloning material to work with because it maximizes the propagating material. *




*


----------



## andyk187 (Sep 23, 2009)

Pretty much the same theory behind regular cloning of plants... the picture you show there shows a large chunk of stem with the leaf, and if you're gonna take off a huge chunk of stem like that, why not just cut off a shoot? the giant hole in the side of the stem will be highly susceptible to disease, regardless. why not just cut a few shoots before she gets done flowering and have those for clones? take WAY less than 50 days! Also, you'd have to rearrange the DNA of the plant to "create more bud sites" you can do things to make it grow better, or lst it, or top it, etc. but you're not gonna change the genetics enough to create more bud sites just because it was cloned from a leaf.... Also, this is all just my 2 cents, but if this was a practice that was something easy or something you could do with hard to grow plants, etc. it would be on RIU.org or atleast have SOME shread of evidence of it being done. I'm not saying it's not possible, because i'm sure it absolutely is, but it's a lot easier to start another seed or clone the lady you have. good luck with growing either way!


----------



## grow space (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Hippy Girl (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes, you can clone a leaf.

We do it with African Violets as well.

But with Cannabis it's very different.
It's like taking a leaf off your tree in your yard and try cloning it.
It's possible but quicker results is through stem propagation.


----------



## moash (Sep 23, 2009)

andyk187 said:


> Pretty much the same theory behind regular cloning of plants... the picture you show there shows a large chunk of stem with the leaf, and if you're gonna take off a huge chunk of stem like that, why not just cut off a shoot? the giant hole in the side of the stem will be highly susceptible to disease, regardless. why not just cut a few shoots before she gets done flowering and have those for clones? take WAY less than 50 days! Also, you'd have to rearrange the DNA of the plant to "create more bud sites" you can do things to make it grow better, or lst it, or top it, etc. but you're not gonna change the genetics enough to create more bud sites just because it was cloned from a leaf.... Also, this is all just my 2 cents, but if this was a practice that was something easy or something you could do with hard to grow plants, etc. it would be on RIU.org or atleast have SOME shread of evidence of it being done. I'm not saying it's not possible, because i'm sure it absolutely is, but it's a lot easier to start another seed or clone the lady you have. good luck with growing either way!


but if u take a shoot u still have multiple clones in that shoot
light come on at in 30 min ill take a pic for u


----------



## moash (Sep 23, 2009)

Hippy Girl said:


> Yes, you can clone a leaf.
> 
> We do it with African Violets as well.
> 
> ...


 im not worried about the time it takes
i actually prefer for it to take longer


----------



## moash (Sep 23, 2009)

andyk187 said:


> Pretty much the same theory behind regular cloning of plants... the picture you show there shows a large chunk of stem with the leaf, and if you're gonna take off a huge chunk of stem like that, why not just cut off a shoot? the giant hole in the side of the stem will be highly susceptible to disease, regardless. why not just cut a few shoots before she gets done flowering and have those for clones? take WAY less than 50 days! Also, you'd have to rearrange the DNA of the plant to "create more bud sites" you can do things to make it grow better, or lst it, or top it, etc. but you're not gonna change the genetics enough to create more bud sites just because it was cloned from a leaf.... Also, this is all just my 2 cents, but if this was a practice that was something easy or something you could do with hard to grow plants, etc. it would be on RIU.org or atleast have SOME shread of evidence of it being done. I'm not saying it's not possible, because i'm sure it absolutely is, but it's a lot easier to start another seed or clone the lady you have. good luck with growing either way!


these were taking from the top(cutting) of a topped plant
about a week old


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 23, 2009)

The cutting needs a node to grow from, with just a leaf there is no node. You can root a fan leaf but it will not grow


----------



## moash (Sep 23, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> The cutting needs a node to grow from, with just a leaf there is no node. You can root a fan leaf but it will not grow


look at post 13
and i think with the application of certain hormones,shoots can develope....i.e. tissue culture


----------



## moash (Sep 23, 2009)

i tried to attach the pic but it said it was invalid file
i tried to paste it but it didnt show up
?????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 23, 2009)

Do you have a link to this being done on marijuana? That post means nothing. I can graft two trees together but that doesn't mean it would necessarily work on cannabis


----------



## moash (Sep 23, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Do you have a link to this being done on marijuana? That post means nothing. I can graft two trees together but that doesn't mean it would necessarily work on cannabis


 what?the leaf bud cutting?nope
but i just tried to post a pic


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 23, 2009)

moash said:


> *also wanted to show this,so basically each leaf can be one clone with no cytokinin hormone*
> *Leaf-Bud Cutting*
> This type of cutting is made up of a leaf blade, petiole, and a short piece of the stem with an attached bud. Leaf bud cuttings are best of species that are able to create roots but not shoots from cut leaves. This method works best when you have a healthy plant, but have very little cloning material to work with because it maximizes the propagating material. *
> 
> ...


This is post #13 and I don't see anything related to marijuana


----------



## moash (Sep 23, 2009)

i just tried to post a pic that is marijuana related


----------



## moash (Sep 23, 2009)

moash said:


> i just tried to post a pic that is marijuana related


 
finally....got the pic up
about a week old
taken from the top(cutting) of a topped plant


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 23, 2009)

what does that picture have to do with cloning leaves?


----------



## moash (Sep 23, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> what does that picture have to do with cloning leaves?


like u said u need to have a place for shoot development.....thats y i said to look at post 13,so u can see where it would develope and what its called...
leaf bud cutting
thats what the pic is...except the shoots have developed slightly....same thing though
it has to do with cloning leaves cuz if it works then each leaf can make 1 clone
so if these pull thru i will try it with leaves from a smaller cutting


----------



## phatlip (Sep 23, 2009)

ya this is that new tissue culturing right? ive heard about this... i read it in the cannabible 3... its called tissue culture... its a very new technique and its a mix between cloning and germinating a seed... u can take a clone only strain like Og kush and what not... and yes they have OG kush seeds now but only feminized ones because they had to sexually reverse a clone of Og kush from female to male... then let it self pollinate, in turn causing higher chances of getting hermaphroditic plants... tissue cultue would allow u to take a small peice of plant tissue in holland or wherever, bring it to wherever, Canada, US, whatever: and u wont have to carry a clone around... Here is a quote from the Cannabible 3 under the article "Tissue culture"..."Artificial seeds (Tissue culture) are plant embryos or tiny growth shoot tips that have been encapsulated in small protective beadlike objects. They look like small marbles and last up to 1 year and could be shipped just like normal seeds today" (jason King 91)... get the cannabibles if u havent already cuz they are fantastic...

It is not quite what ur talking about tho homes... but close enough... its not leaves and what not... im sure u need to know ur botany to be successful


----------



## moash (Sep 23, 2009)

never heard of the tissue culture specimens bein encapsulated...........interesting


----------



## Hippy Girl (Sep 23, 2009)

phatlip said:


> ya this is that new tissue culturing right? Ive heard about this... I read it in the cannabible 3... Its called tissue culture... Its a very new technique and its a mix between cloning and germinating a seed... U can take a clone only strain like og kush and what not... And yes they have og kush seeds now but only feminized ones because they had to sexually reverse a clone of og kush from female to male... Then let it self pollinate, in turn causing higher chances of getting hermaphroditic plants... Tissue cultue would allow u to take a small peice of plant tissue in holland or wherever, bring it to wherever, canada, us, whatever: And u wont have to carry a clone around... Here is a quote from the cannabible 3 under the article "tissue culture"..."artificial seeds (tissue culture) are plant embryos or tiny growth shoot tips that have been encapsulated in small protective beadlike objects. They look like small marbles and last up to 1 year and could be shipped just like normal seeds today" (jason king 91)... Get the cannabibles if u havent already cuz they are fantastic...
> 
> It is not quite what ur talking about tho homes... But close enough... Its not leaves and what not... Im sure u need to know ur botany to be successful


Fabulous info phatlip.


----------



## phatlip (Sep 23, 2009)

ya its a pretty gnarly concept... no feminized seeds!!!!!! im not a fan of treating a clone only strain like shit to get some seeds... how is it poosible at all to get a great plant out of a father that was treated terribly and with chemicals to reverse sex on an already female clone... the cannabibles are the shit!! and if u like the cerebral high of satias over the narcotic stone of indicas, as i do, then his reveiews of the couple hundred strains king he smoked and reviewed and photographed: then his reviews are for u becuase he is a true connaseur and sativa lover... great books and a must for every ganja lover

thanks for the rep too girl


----------



## moash (Oct 3, 2009)

here is one of the experiments rooted
took 2 weeks
View attachment 569317


----------



## stonedu (Oct 3, 2009)

phatlip said:


> ya this is that new tissue culturing right? ive heard about this... i read it in the cannabible 3... its called tissue culture... its a very new technique and its a mix between cloning and germinating a seed... u can take a clone only strain like Og kush and what not... and yes they have OG kush seeds now but only feminized ones because they had to sexually reverse a clone of Og kush from female to male... then let it self pollinate, in turn causing higher chances of getting hermaphroditic plants... tissue cultue would allow u to take a small peice of plant tissue in holland or wherever, bring it to wherever, Canada, US, whatever: and u wont have to carry a clone around... Here is a quote from the Cannabible 3 under the article "Tissue culture"..."Artificial seeds (Tissue culture) are plant embryos or tiny growth shoot tips that have been encapsulated in small protective beadlike objects. They look like small marbles and last up to 1 year and could be shipped just like normal seeds today" (jason King 91)... get the cannabibles if u havent already cuz they are fantastic...
> 
> It is not quite what ur talking about tho homes... but close enough... its not leaves and what not... im sure u need to know ur botany to be successful


  
Funniest thing I've read in a long time. Good stuff.


----------



## miztaj (Oct 3, 2009)

moash said:


> here is one of the experiments rooted
> took 2 weeks
> View attachment 569317


The fan leaf died off like a cotyledon leaf from a seed.


----------



## moash (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah 
i thought it was cool


----------



## phatlip (Oct 3, 2009)

stonedu said:


> Funniest thing I've read in a long time. Good stuff.


 
why is that?


----------



## moash (Oct 3, 2009)

phatlip said:


> why is that?


 prob cuz he dont know what ur talking about


----------



## phatlip (Nov 2, 2009)

moash said:


> prob cuz he dont know what ur talking about


ya i guess ur right... quit spewing ur nonsense on this forum... read the new high times and u will see an article called "Tissue culture" they have pictures and everything for super special you!


----------



## coconutbeach (Jan 3, 2016)

moash said:


> look at post 13
> and i think with the application of certain hormones,shoots can develope....i.e. tissue culture


In tissue culture, plants can be created from leaves but it is best when those leaves have been produced themselves in tissue culture. the auxins in the medium seem to create callus tissue and roots in the ordinary course of TC cloning. Sterilizing leaves to put in tissue culture most often kills the porous tissue. Also 1-1/2" branch tips make best starts for Microclone-style TC. Here are a few photos of callus and root leaves just seen in Dec.


----------

